# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Above Ground Pool on rocky area

## Earlybird

Greetings, 
I am looking at installing an above ground pool, with a deep-end, and have found some sub-surface rock in the deep-end area.  The deep-end is 500mm below the leveled ground of the walls.  Installation guides assume that all places are going to be nice soil that can be moulded to suit.  The rock appears to be shale and separates in jaggered pieces.   
Would it be feasible to dig below the level of the deepend and fill in any hollows with cement and/or sand to create a new base to work from?  The pool supports will be cemented in and covered with sand, during the installation process. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## bpj1968

I would fill with roadbase and compact as best as possible, and then a layer of brick sand, as part of the normal construction

----------


## Earlybird

Brian, thanks for taking the time to respond.  Your suggestion concurs with people I have spoken to.  They also suggested using stabalised sand. 
I'll see how well the rock comes out and decide from there. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## cherub65

stabilised sand  would be the go as you can shape and set it easier

----------

